# F250 power steering question



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

Just bought a super clean 2001 F250 Crew cab 4x4 with a 7.3 but couple days after driving it started to notice that's it very hard to turn when sitting at a dead stop. Today after work I decided to go buy a new one and swap it out, after a couple hours of work it still feels the same but not humming as loud. Has any one had the same prob or is that normal? I also Have a 1997 F250 7.3 and you can turn it with one finger. What else is there to check? The gear box? Any help would be apprieciated. Thanks


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

How dirty was the fluid in the old pump? The lines could be clogged up, or even the steering box if it had alot of dirt in it. How are your brakes working? Reason I ask is that your truck has a hydroboost for the power brakes, and if I recall it gets its boost from the power steering pump. Im thinking it also has a cooler as well. Check them all out to make sure the fluid isnt getting stopped up somewhere.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

hey Brass, the fluid was very dirty and it smelled like burnt metal. After we put the new fluid and turned the wheel a few times all the fluid got real dark I guess from the left over fluid remaining in the lines. The brakes feel normal to me it stops fine. do you think it might be the steering box?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Change it out a couple more times then go from there. Did you notice ANY change after the first changeout. I recall there was also a set screw on the top of the gear box that could be adjusted to make the feel looser or tighter, but you had to be careful as this could lead to other issues. The steering had to be pretty much dead on center when adjusting.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG NICK said:


> Just bought a super clean 2001 F250 Crew cab 4x4 with a 7.3 but couple days after driving it started to notice that's it very hard to turn when sitting at a dead stop. Today after work I decided to go buy a new one and swap it out, after a couple hours of work it still feels the same but not humming as loud. Has any one had the same prob or is that normal? I also Have a 1997 F250 7.3 and you can turn it with one finger. What else is there to check? The gear box? Any help would be apprieciated. Thanks


This is pretty normal.
Does it have bigger tires on? it if it does they make a shorter Pittman arm to help this problem out.
What ever you do don't mess with the set screw on the gearbox.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> This is pretty normal.
> Does it have bigger tires on? it if it does they make a shorter Pittman arm to help this problem out.
> What ever you do don't mess with the set screw on the gearbox.


It does have aftermarket wheels but they aren't oversized, prob just a little wider.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG NICK said:


> It does have aftermarket wheels but they aren't oversized, prob just a little wider.


Bingo...More rubber on the road.


----------



## Aggie14 (Mar 10, 2011)

I had the same problem on my 2000 f350. Replace the hose that runs from the power steering pump to the hydroboost, its about $35 at oreily. Mine was clogged and it fixed the problem.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Aggie14 said:


> I had the same problem on my 2000 f350. Replace the hose that runs from the power steering pump to the hydroboost, its about $35 at oreily. Mine was clogged and it fixed the problem.


X2 And make sure you flush all the bad fluid out as well.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

Aggie14 said:


> I had the same problem on my 2000 f350. Replace the hose that runs from the power steering pump to the hydroboost, its about $35 at oreily. Mine was clogged and it fixed the problem.


 Do you know which hose it is, I didnt study where the hoses ran to I was just trying to get the **** pump in it gave me hell! Is that job aneasy one or should i just take it to the mechanic.


----------



## Aggie14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Its the hose that is closest to the driver side fender on the hydroboost, then just follow it down and around to the power steering pump. It Shouldn't take you more than 10 minutes with a set of open end wrenches. Not hard at all


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

If there was a restriction on that line you would not have brakes. I have never seen a hose get plugged but it could happen...let us know how it turns out.


----------

